# Do you have experience with professional advisors taking care of you?



## Christof (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello

I recently got ill and can not go walk any more nor leave my house , so I have a hard time taking care of daily tasks. A friend of mine was in a similar situation and used a service where one can calls a contact person who organizes critical services to get you through the day. He actually got meals delivered, his clothes washed, and a care worker helped 2 hours a day. Now I am considering to use a similar service but am afraid of letting a company arrange this. Does anyone have experience with this? And if so, would you advise me to do it as well?

Thank you

Christof


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi, sorry about your illness and situation.

I don’t know where you are, but I do know of places that provide the services you describe.  If you’re in the US, check with your state/county Department of Aging.  They contract with providers of various services (but they’re not called professional advisors).


----------



## Christof (Apr 22, 2015)

I am actually in the UK


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

I volunteer for a senior support organization here in Canada. They offer services such as homemaking, caregiving, social, counselling and many other services.  It is funded by the provincial government here and free to the clients, although certain services have a fee.  There must be something similar in the UK, if you google seniors support services or something like that.  Maybe our UK members can offer some suggestions?


----------



## Christof (Apr 22, 2015)

So if you faced a similar situations as I am now, how did you decide whether to go for external support and if you take it from government aid? I could also ask my sun, but it would impose a lot of work on him.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

I would refer to the government for information regarding resources, see my previous post.


----------

